# Does anyone drive thoroughbreds?



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*takeing up driveing*



DeeSmith said:


> this might be a strange question, but i don't really no much about driving and have never seen thoroughbred out driving?
> 
> I have a lovely TB mare, whose had many ridden problems and can be very unpredictable mounting, we are still trying to over come this, but if she still proves to be silly i'd like to do something else with her.
> 
> ...


 hiya there probley is tb that drive do you lunge her and whats she like on the lunge and if you can get hold of a roler and crupper and lunge her in that also if you can get race blinkers and long rein her and asses her if she would quieten down and reward her when she does well and leave the lesson on a good note to help her axcept her new work.


----------



## goodhors (Jan 25, 2011)

Your horse doesn't sound like a good prospect for Driving. She is already not obedient at ridden skills, and Driving takes a LOT more patience, acceptance from the animal. Some are just not suitable, no matter how hard you train them, they don't have the correct temperment. 

Here is my response to the other TB and Cart thread. Pretty much everything I posted would apply to your horse that won't stand still and has other problems. 

http://www.horseforum.com/driving/ottb-cart-135637/

TBs usually just are not Driving horse material because of their temperment. TBs can do other jobs well, but Driving requires MORE SKILLS of the horse than riding ever does. Many folks try driving a lot of kinds of horses, but those horses wash out of Driving training because they don't have the needed mindset to succeed. Not worth getting horse or person hurt by forcing them to drive ANYWAY.


----------

